
H.I.V. Arrived in the U.S. Long Before ‘Patient Zero’ - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/health/hiv-patient-zero-genetic-analysis.html
======
davidf18
"Relying on previous genetic research and African colonial records, Dr. Pépin
showed that H.I.V. was carried from Kinshasa to Haiti in the 1960s — most
likely by one of the thousands of Haitian civil servants recruited by the
United Nations to work in the former Belgian Congo after colonial rule
collapsed."

